# Eyebeatbadgers' 10 Gallon



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Mud From A Stream Is An Interesting Concept. Were Did You Get Your Rimless Tank?


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Here are the pics to version two of the tank:








Went emersed:








Changed substrate to Aquasoil Amazonia I:








Added water:








HC grew in:








Added background plant:


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Cool stuff. I'm reading Diana's book right now. 

Those fish look happy even smiling!

-Andrew


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

The fish are most definitely happy. The smiley face pattern on the tail is pretty cool if you ask me. We'll see how true the third generation is.

The fish in this tank also grow unbelievably fast. I can only guess there is a constant supply of food from the microorganisms in the soil crawling around, and the abundant algae in the tank. 

The only big differences between having an inorganic base layer and an organic one seems to be some extra algae growth. The water stays super clear, there is no odor from the tank as of yet. Even the algae is minimal now that the plants have grown in some. The plants took about two weeks to adapt to the tank, and now double in volume every week (they are all very fast growing plants)

Natural tanks are lots of fun and a new adventure in tank keeping everyone should try at least once. I've got less than 30 bucks invested in this tank and it looks just as good as the one I have a couple hundred invested in.


----------



## druxboyz (Aug 3, 2004)

i see you kept the black bottom base on. Did you think that the walls would fail? What tools did you use to take the top off? Pliers, clippers, etc


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

Probably a safety measure since the glass isn't very thick and the tank is from Wal-Mart.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

druxboyz said:


> i see you kept the black bottom base on. Did you think that the walls would fail? What tools did you use to take the top off? Pliers, clippers, etc


I used a razor blade and patience. It took about an hour or two, cutting the silicone very slowly and gently pulling up the trim one corner at a time.

Without the bottom trim, I'd say the tank would likely fail. The glass is 1/8" thick, and deflection is 1/8". I have no worries about it with the top trim off, but it is certainly more fragile.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

The tank is starting to settle in. Hairgrass is growing in the front at a nice pace. I started a moss wall two weeks ago, and am looking forward to seeing it grow out. 

I'm still using DIY CO2 and a limewood diffuser in this tank. I add a small pinch of nitrogen potassium and phosphorus every week after a 50% water change. The desk lamps are on for six hours a day.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Looks great. Be careful with the tank since you took the rim off, I wouldn't hang all that stuff on there.

-Andrew


----------



## Enoch (Dec 20, 2007)

I had some doubts in your first few pics, but it's turning out REALLY nice!! 

What kind of moss wall is that?


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

I'm not sure if I would be too concerned about the top trim. It doesn't look like it's doing much on my 10 gals. It's actually pretty loose and doesn't look like it's taking any load at all.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

The tank walls a plenty strong enough to hold the small filter that is hanging on it. The clamp-on lights are also very light.

The moss wall and moss on the rocks is taiwan moss I believe.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I like the simplicity and the look. Your stone work looks nice and it will be a nice looking tank when it matures, if it gets that far.

I dont think I would have removed the top rim though. 
It may be nothing now but after a few months you will most likely be mopping up the floor. Why bother removing the rim that the company who built the tank deemed necessary? Something just dont make sense to me here... :smile:


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Great thread. Nice tank. Do you think the mud you put in there is helping the plants? Probaly is huh? I've tried potting soil under both sand and Flourite. IT worked OK. But I bet stream bed mud would work wonders.....


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Buck said:


> I like the simplicity and the look. Your stone work looks nice and it will be a nice looking tank when it matures, if it gets that far.
> 
> I dont think I would have removed the top rim though.
> It may be nothing now but after a few months you will most likely be mopping up the floor. Why bother removing the rim that the company who built the tank deemed necessary? Something just dont make sense to me here... :smile:


Thank you. Removing the rim was obviously aesthetic, not functional. ADA builds their tanks rimless for a reason, for beauty. I guess AGA builds their tanks rimmed for a reason, so they can get by with cheaper materials!!! So far, it's been solid, and has been set up since September of last year without a rim. Time will tell.



EdTheEdge said:


> Great thread. Nice tank. Do you think the mud you put in there is helping the plants? Probaly is huh? I've tried potting soil under both sand and Flourite. IT worked OK. But I bet stream bed mud would work wonders.....


 The river mud seems to keep these plants fertilized to a small degree. I do add dry ferts to the tank once a week to help them out though. If this was a true natural planted tank, I would have less powerful lights and no additional CO2, and much slower growth. Also, I would have to have a different plant variety, as neither the hairgrass nor the pygmy chain liked the conditions in the tank sans CO2. 
Is the mud worth it? Well, it is pretty cool, and there were lots of live critters in the tank for about a month after I added it, everything to the average little white worms, different planaria, little red wiggly guys, and several freshwater clams. However, that mud does make a mess if you disturb it, and with all of the roots mixing the substrate up it hasn't stayed on the bottom layer where I put it. I've also had a time with thread algae in this tank, due to probable ammonia levels from the decaying critters in the mud, and some inconsistency in my DIY CO2 regime also.
If you're looking for a new challenge in tank keeping this is certainly different, with lots of new variables that are out of your control.:icon_smil


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

I just got done knocking out a nice pad of cladophora I had been growing for a while. The stuff darn near took over my hairgrass while I was on the road traveling. I've got a new job now, so I'm home to take care of the tanks more. A good cleaning, combing, excel treatment, and 50% water change every day for about a week got rid of it for good, and the tank is looking nice again. I'm in the process of replacing the dwarf sag with blyxa japonica. Dwarf sag just grows too fast and spreads much too rapidly.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Woah:drool: That Endler's tail looks like one of this silver "hippie" pants:hihi: 

Awesome tank:drool:


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

great looking tank


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Great tank.

Is that a guppy and endler cross or a pure strain?

If its pure you need to get them breeding and get enough to send to me :thumbsup: 

-Andrew


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

It is an endler x guppy, F1 x endler. He has the same body size as a pure endler, but the tail of a long fin guppy. He's got some babies that were just born the other day, the misses was endler x guppy, F1 x endler (his sister?). Hoping to see at least a few long tails in there too, hopefully with better body color. If I can get them to breed true, I'll be sure to sell some on the forum.  I was working on an endler with a smiley face on the tail too, but I wasn't getting anywhere fast with that one.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks really nice, Badger! :thumbsup:


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Tank is chugging along nicely. I bought more cherry shrimp, very high quality ones from Neonshrimp, for a great price too, but I guess they all got eaten by the big momma endler in there. Might give them another go in the future.

Added an Aquaclear 150 HOB filter. Very nice looking, good flow, but is rather loud with cover on the top. Almost silent without it. I'll deal with it, it was worth the money.

Dwarf sag is getting big, time to trim I guess, Downoi is going nuts too.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow that's some serious growth in 2 months! :thumbsup: 

Where'd all the stems go? The back looks kind of bare to me...


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Yup, it's a doin these days. 

I traded in the Rotala Rotundifolia for some Colorata in the back. Only problem is, Colorata grows like a crappy foreground plant in my tanks. And it isn't red. I don't know if what I have got is really the red variation of Rotundifolia I've seen pictures of or not, as this isn't an extremely bright tank. Anywho, might be changing things up there soon, maybe removing the java fern, which is growing very quickly these days, and hoping that the blyxa japonica in the back corners grows up into a big bush.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

yeah the java fern isn't showing off too well behind the Sag. 

Is that still Bacopa monnieri in there on the left? I like bright green plants in a background- they tend to make whatever is in front of them pop. roud:


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Yup, moneywort in the back left. I actually tried to get rid of that plant a while back, by cutting it off clean at the substrate. About a month later you see what grew back. I like the color a lot too, so it'll stay. Once I get the right side figured out, this'll be a nice looking tank.

I've still only got about 70 bucks invested in this whole setup, so I'm very pleased.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

i love the foreground,the hairgrass looks amazing. i wish i could get mine to grow like that.


----------



## chonhzilla (Apr 22, 2008)

N
Nice!!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

hey what type of CF bulb do you use in your lamps? you have a nice white-blue color and mines yellow  

Nice tank though, the foregrounds my favorite


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

GE 6500K from Wal-Mart or Home Deport.

The dwarf hairgrass looks nice, but is a pain to keep clean of clado. Doesn't seem to matter how much CO2 I blast in there, still grows.

New update coming on this tank in a few weeks, I'm doing some redecorating. Moss is all gone!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

aw i liked the moss too  thanks for the info


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> I'm still using DIY CO2 and a limewood diffuser in this tank. I add a small pinch of nitrogen potassium and phosphorus every week after a 50% water change.


Can you elaborate on what you define as a small pinch? You aren't using those Pinch/Smidgen/Dash measuring spoons are you?



eyebeatbadgers said:


> New update coming on this tank in a few weeks, I'm doing some redecorating. Moss is all gone!


I can't wait that long.

I wish I had your aquascaping skillz EBB. I can't make my tank look that good for anything.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

your dwarf sag aren't dwarf anymore wow... it looks like cyperus helferi.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

BiscuitSlayer said:


> Can you elaborate on what you define as a small pinch? You aren't using those Pinch/Smidgen/Dash measuring spoons are you?
> 
> A small pinch is reaching my paw in the bag, pinching just a bit of powder, and tossing it in the tank. I'd say I dose roughly 1/16 to 1/32 of a teaspoon of N,P, and K. I've upped the KNO3 dosage to about 1/8 tsp now that I've caught almost all the fish out of there.





BiscuitSlayer said:


> I can't wait that long.
> 
> I wish I had your aquascaping skillz EBB. I can't make my tank look that good for anything.


Well, I'd do an update quicker, but not much has changed, and I've got a new plant cooking in the back of the tank and I want to see if it's going to flourish or crap before I take a bunch of pictures. I'm going to be changing the hardscape a bit too, just with some better looking rocks. I'm also waiting to get my dwarf puffer in the tank 

And I've got pretty minimal skillz The pictures cover up some of the less desirable parts of the tank (both of my tanks really), like the clado that I just simply cannot get rid of. I'm beginning to think it has to do with the substrate. The cap of sand that I put over the silt has mixed in with the lower layer, and I've pretty much just got dirt the whole way through now.

I'd like to change the substrate, but I've just got the hairgrass about where I want it now, and don't want to rip it up.



ikuzo said:


> your dwarf sag aren't dwarf anymore wow... it looks like cyperus helferi.


Yeah, they're getting pretty large, several leaves are trailing the top of the water now. I guess that's what happens when you don't trim these plants for three months.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

went out and bought the 65K bulbs! but ive got one more question for you. what sand are you using above the mud? or is it just all river mud? hope to see that update soon


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

I have about a 1" cap of fireplace sand from the Home Depot. It's only out during the winter, near the fireplaces (duh). I like it much more than play sand or the like, because it has a more natural color, with lots of different colored grains, and it also has a much larger grain size. If I were to do this substrate over again (and I think I'm going to in the near future) I would mix a 33% earthworm casting and 66% sand 2 inch thick layer on the bottom, with a 1-2 inch cap of just sand on top. The way I did it, with just pure river silt on the bottom, is much too messy. There is always dirt sitting on top of the sand, no matter how often I vacuum the top of the substrate.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i dont think they sell fireplace sand in FL even during the winter :icon_roll


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

good point. I want to say that either Home Depot or Lowe's also sold really big ashtrays at one time, and had the same type of sand for sale next to it. You may just try asking someone there if they sell sand by the 5 lb. bags and see what kind of strange faces you get. Playsand will work, but it's too fine for my tastes, and it comes in 50 lb. bags.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Just caught up with this thread, very cool looking tank, and that long finned F1 x Endler is absolutely stunning, I actually like the body color! Ever get any more like him? And where's the update promised a few weeks back? It's been a few weeks now


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

I never got any more of that particular strain, with the long tail. I tried, bred him over and over, to no avail. I have since gotten rid of most of the endler's, still have him though. I have torn the tank down to nothing. put in a plain sand substrate (paver sand from Home Depot). The tank is having some growing pains right now, with diatoms at first, which are almost gone, and now I'm battling this thick surface scum (ss), that I'm afraid came from the sand. I've never had a problem with "ss" in the past, and this tank has plenty of surface movement. Once I get to the root of the problem, and things start coming back to life, I'll do an update. I'd like to figure out if the sand is tank friendly before I recommend anyone to use it. I do have an oto living in there now, and he's been doing fine for about a week, so there are no toxins to worry about.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> New update coming on this tank in a few weeks, I'm doing some redecorating. Moss is all gone!


It's been a month and a couple weeks since you said that


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

I wasn't anticipating a full redo of the tank at that time


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> I wasn't anticipating a full redo of the tank at that time


excuses, excuses :icon_evil


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

It was time for a change or two. 

I got rid of the river silt substrate in favor for some plain paver sand. Switched out the rocks for some new ones, with the same general setup. I planted the tank again the same as before.

HC is already growing in it's new setup. I will probably plant some blyxa japonica in the back, and leave it be. Haven't decided on what inhabitants will go back in there.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

*Aquisoil Adventures!*

Here's a pic of the emersed growth of HC as of 9/6/08:










As of yesterday, the growth had increased by another 50% or so. 

This week, I broke down and purchased a forty dollar bag of dirt. As I opened the box, I was greeted with this beautiful piece:










Makes me cry every time I read it :icon_roll

Me and my new buddy Aquisoil hanging out:










I decided that since I've got some new Aquisoil to go in my ten gallon tank, I need a new tank too! I'd like this little sucker to hold some shrimp someday soon, and I've done nothing but kill them in the past, and the old tank was used. So, I went out and bought a brand spankin new tank for ten bucks, get it home and de-rim it... Until (insert dramatic music)










My herculean strength shows this 1/8" thick glass who's boss. 

That's right. I'm stronger than 1/8" glass. So, too ashamed to go back and buy another darn tank, and not wanting my wife to know that I just threw ten bucks in the trash, I thought about cutting the broken back panel out of the new tank, and siliconing in the back panel from the old one. But, news flash! They're different sizes!

So, long story long, I'm keeping the old tank. I trimmed up the silicone and made it look nicer, and gave it a good bleach bath. Then, I dumped my buddy Aquisoil into the tank, dropped a few rocks in there, sprinkled some HC over the magic dirt, and voila! Instant tank


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

AHAHA, the pic of the bag with the beer is priceless. That hc is gonna be da bomb. Too bad about the broken glass. I bet youll love the results with that magic dirt


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Yer gonna love that Aquisoil:hihi:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> Me and my new buddy Aquisoil hanging out:


I think you should make an avatar out of this one- totally cracked me up! :hihi:


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

I hope so  It's pretty neat stuff, the particles are smaller than I thought they would be, but are the size I was hoping for. Smelled nice and earthy, and even had some twigs and crap in there too. It's hard for me to believe that no one has found a way to make this stuff themselves, for cheaper. 

Oh, and from here on out, the substrate I purchased will be hereto referred to as "Aquisoil". 

And I will go on and on about my lighting system, and my amazing HC carpet. :hihi:


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Aquisoil for President!


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

@lauralee: Done.



macclellan said:


> Aquisoil for President!


I knew I should have dressed him up in a suit and posed him in front of a flag.:thumbsup:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

he would undoubtedly help our country through the reccession by greatly increasing our agricultural ability.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> @lauralee: Done.
> 
> I knew i should have dressed him up in a suit and posed him in front of a flag.:thumbsup:


rotf!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> I hope so  It's pretty neat stuff, the particles are smaller than I thought they would be, but are the size I was hoping for. Smelled nice and earthy, and even had some twigs and crap in there too. It's hard for me to believe that no one has found a way to make this stuff themselves, for cheaper.
> 
> Oh, and from here on out, the substrate I purchased will be hereto referred to as "Aquisoil".
> 
> And I will go on and on about my lighting system, and my amazing HC carpet. :hihi:


That Aquisoil earthy smell is kinda nice. Any light that doesn't cost $800 simply isn't worth using, in my opinion. You don't have to worry about any allege problems with the emersed technique you're using!:thumbsup:


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

roybot73 said:


> That Aquisoil earthy smell is kinda nice. Any light that doesn't cost $800 simply isn't worth using, in my opinion. You don't have to worry about any allege problems with the emersed technique you're using!:thumbsup:


It's algee, get it straight you noob! 
You don't have to worry about alleged algee problems if you plan 4 himersed technique.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

It can be spelled many different ways:hihi:


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Well, today was the day. I peer into the homely ten gallon, and decide it's time for water. I grab the garden hose, the top of a tupperware container, and go at it...slowly.

Ten gallons later, she's all filled up. I whip out my Eheim, prime it, and plug it in. Water isn't the slightest bit cloudy, I'm surprised. I don't know how you other guys manage such a mucky mess. 


The water brings good news and bad news however. The bad news is this Aquisoil is freakin light! I'm used to sand, and this stuff blows everywhere. Thankfully the HC is rooted, so it stands a chance without any fish in the tank. I don't even know how well it would do down the road even matured against a couple of nosy cories. 

The good news? All I have to do to rescape is just wave my hand around real fast!


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Nice.

How comes you didn't let it fill in more?


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Well, it's twofold. There appeared to be some kind of mold or fungus growing on a few of the leaves in the low areas, and it was spreading. Secondly, I'm impatient, and I want to see how fast it'll grow under water.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Is that a 2213?

Update? As well as your 29?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Is that a 2213?
> 
> Update? As well as your 29?


The intake makes it look like a 2215 :icon_eek:


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

It is most certainly a 2215. Just enough filter for a tank this size. You sissies are always worried about "will my 2213 blow my fish away?" Grow up!! Plants block flow, so get a big filter!!!

Now then, as for an update: I've been very busy with school lately. Finals are coming up, and I'm going to make straight A's this semester. So, I've been devoting a lot of time to study, as well as work, as well as trying to get some time in hunting this season. Because of this, the tanks have sit on the backburner a bit so to speak. The 10 gallon is doing fine, HC is growing in nicely, no melting after adding water, like some of you guys swear will happen. I also have been growing some super BGA, and GDA, and GSA, and a few diatoms sprinkled in the mix. I've been doing better the last week or so keeping up with dosing, so the BGA and friends are going away, only really had problems with algae on the rocks and glass anyway. Tank is still a little ugly, just a bunch of HC, I'll snap a picture of it in a month or so when that's all filled in, and then it's time to scape it.

29 gallon tank is doing fine, I just did a huge trim on it after neglecting it for a month, I cut out probably two or three gallons of plants. I plan on giving it some more attention too, and having it photo worthy again in a month or two.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Welp, I reckun it's time for a little update. Not much to say, everything has settled down pretty good. Aquasoil is still leaching tannins, but water is crystal clear other than that ( should be with a 2215!). HC is pretty much grown in, and looks nice. No algae in the plants, just some persistent GDA on the glass. Still no fish, and I don't really mind. I don't have a heater for this tank, so tropicals are out of the question until I buy a heater and DIY external enclosure, and that probably won't happen for a good while. In the mean time, I plan on planting something in the back to give the tank a little more interest, and we'll see where it goes from there.

Here's some quick and dirty pictures:

For all those people who said you can't grow HC in a 10 gallon tank with 2 spiral bulbs:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

OMG I love that HC!!! But what happened to the rest of the plants?


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

HC has been the only plant in this tank for a few months now. Another plant will be added soon to the back, I'm thinking Ludwigia Arcuata.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

The rocks kinda remind me of bones...nice tank though.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks, the rocks are kinda different, haven't seen anybody else using ones like it. They come from a local lake shore, I can only find them in one area that is covered in these eroded looking rocks, so I thought they were pretty neat.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Your tank looks great. Maybe we should create the "What some people call waaay to big of filter for that size tank pimp club"!


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Well, I guess that would make me the king 

I also have an AquaEl Uni Max 500 filter that I was planning on putting on a 95 gallon tank, but due to budget constraints, may end up trying it out on the 29 gallon  1500 liters of raw filtering power per hour baby!!!!


----------



## jeepn4x4 (Jan 27, 2008)

Your rocks look very similiar to texas holey rock. HC looks good. How much did you originally plant?


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

The amount seen on page 4, 

Yep, these rocks are somewhat similar to texas rock, but these are less "holey", and have a darker color, at least from the stuff that I've seen in the pet stores.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow, tank is looking great! Very nice, lush carpet! And REALLY cool looking rocks!


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks, they're ADA semi-holey rocks. I will sell them at 4.99 per pound, plus 15 shipping of course


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

Very nice tank. Inspiring. Are you still using the same fert regimen? Have you given any thought to an inline heater? It looks great as is, but I think a few cories with the HC would be awesome.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

My fert regimen is basically 1-2x EI. Lots of Co2, all I have is a small hole drilled into the output hose of the filter, and I inserted the CO2 tubing in there. The pressure breaks the bubbles up nice and small, most of them dissolve before they leave the spraybar. I do plan on adding an inline heater, like the one that I built for my 29 gallon tank, but I don't have a heater to use right now, and don't have the available funds to purchase one.

I'd really like to keep shrimp in this tank, but as I've already massacred about 30-40, I feel bad trying again. I do love cories, and might consider a few pygmies, and maybe some other small fish for the upper parts of the tank, like microrasbora or something. I'm free to suggestions!


----------



## Sarge (Sep 29, 2008)

I love those rocks bro, really nice. Loving the scape, I think I got a little bit of that HC? in those plants you sent, I tried planting it to see what happens, but it's stayed the same since I got it.. still pretty, and tiny.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Well, I'll give you the best directions I can. Google maps doesn't have a name for the road, but I believe the sign next to where you turn in is called Hamilton Creek Park. If you're coming from Nashville, you'd take I 40 East to Stewarts Ferry Pike Exit 219. Turn right off the exit, and continue on Bell Rd. You'll go about three miles, and the signs will call Bell Rd "Ned Shelton Rd" I believe. Either way, you'll see Couchville Pike on your right, and about .1 miles past that on your left will be the entrance to the park. Enter the park, and take the first right. Park on the far left part of the lot, near the BMX track. Walk down to the water, and go into the woods. There is a decent trail about 10 feet up from the water that you can follow, or you can probably just walk alongside the lake this time of the year. There will be a rock pier about 100 yards in, go past that and start looking down at your feet. There's only a small section of the lake shore that has these holey rocks, but there are tons of cool rocks and cedar stumps to be found there. That's where the stump came from in my 29 gallon tank. I love going to this park, it's very beautiful there in the summer, very quiet, not too many people go there. The trail in the woods will take you quite a long ways, you can follow it to the marina if you've got the time.

Here's a google map showing the area, x marks the spot!









Edit: I'd also like to add that the holey rocks will pass the vinegar test, but the others that are slightly lighter in color do not. My guess is that these rocks probably would fizz if you dripped some HCl on them, but I don't worry too much about them affecting the chemistry of the water, as I change 50% of it weekly anyway. The grey rocks (limestone?) up in the wooded part of the park are worth searching through, I got some neat stuff there too. Here's a link to some pictures I took this summer while wandering around the woods. An awesome place for sure!


----------



## Sarge (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok great, I'll go out tomorrow thanks bro


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

I am sooo jealous of your HC. When would I have such lush growth


----------



## twychopen (Dec 17, 2008)

That stuff is Texas Holey Rock. I use tons (literally) in my 15 cichlid tanks. It makes the water hard. It technically is Limestone. I am not sure why it is in TN but there must have been some there. It is hard to find anywhere else in the world but in and around San Antonio (close to where I live) it lines the river shores. People just pick the stuff up and put it in their yard as decoration it is so plentiful. Look at this site http://www.holeyrockoftexas.com/index_files/Page595.htm. Go to the bulk orders. It costs an arm and a leg to get any mass quantity. I get it for less than 4 cents a lbs. I usually buy a pickup truck load at a time (seriously I have done this 3 times) and give it out to all my aquarium buddies.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

@malay: You'll have HC growing out your ears in a month or two. Once it starts, it won't stop!

@twy:The rocks in my tank aren't as white colored as the Texas holey rock I've seen in the fish stores, but I'm sure it's related. I already have fairly hard water, so I'm not too worried about it. None of the species I keep are very demanding. Plus, this tank has Aquasoil in it, so I suppose that softens things a bit. 

Here's an update, added Ludwigia Arcuata in the back. Neat plant!


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

nice carpet!


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks! Just got it shampooed last week.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

It was time to clean all the hardware in this tank, so I snapped a couple of pictures while the junk was out:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

It looks awesome with those stems!


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

It's really really nice this scape, I'd hack back those stems hard and get them planted much more densely, that's my only minor niggle.


----------



## gentledental4u (Feb 28, 2008)

love it!!! we don't need no stinkin' badgers!


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

I hate people who can grow HC so beautifully 

Mine did not grow at all in over 4 months. gave up hope on it and replaced with glosso...and they did not disappoint me.

you got one beautiful tank! keep posting pictures


----------



## gentledental4u (Feb 28, 2008)

hey what's the trick to growing Glosso?? co2?? traces?? I've had mine for a couple weeks and the old leaves are falling off and it's kinda just hanging on...how long before it takes off???


----------



## CAM6467 (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice. I just got some HC in my 10 gallon, but it hasn't started doing its thing yet. I've also got some glosso. I'm thinking that one of them will win and take over my foreground. I'm impressed with you tank! Keep up the great work!!

Charlie Mims


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

malaybiswas said:


> I hate people who can grow HC so beautifully
> 
> Mine did not grow at all in over 4 months. gave up hope on it and replaced with glosso...and they did not disappoint me.
> 
> you got one beautiful tank! keep posting pictures


Thank you! HC is pretty easy for me. It doesn't require much light at all, but it does need plenty of CO2. That's probably where you were lacking.



gentledental4u said:


> hey what's the trick to growing Glosso?? co2?? traces?? I've had mine for a couple weeks and the old leaves are falling off and it's kinda just hanging on...how long before it takes off???


Seems like this belongs in another thread....

But more than likely you're deficient in Co2, possibly light (glosso requires more light than HC from what I've read), and since you mention traces, you probably aren't dosing any, which is silly. Also make sure you're dosing plenty of potassium, nitrate, phosphorus. If you're limiting these things, you're only limiting your plant's growth.


CAM6467 said:


> Nice. I just got some HC in my 10 gallon, but it hasn't started doing its thing yet. I've also got some glosso. I'm thinking that one of them will win and take over my foreground. I'm impressed with you tank! Keep up the great work!!
> 
> Charlie Mims


HC does take a while to get going, but once it does it's a weed. That being said, the glosso will win if it is happy in your tank, since it's taller than HC. Thanks for the compliments!

This tank might be picture worthy again in a month or so. Shortly after the pictures I took last, I ripped up and sold all but a small amount of the HC. When I did that, I left some of it floating for a while while it was being sold, and the blocked light killed off most of the L. Arcuata. So it's been a regrowing period, I added some new plants from my other tank, much more downoi, etc. I think it will look nice once things fill in again. Looks a little crazy right now 

I removed the spraybar, and just have a shepard's crook on the output of the filter. Just under that, I have the glass diffuser. The bubbles come out of the diffuser, and get blasted around the tank, so my plants have been doing some serious growing and pearling!


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Tanks looking great and should look even better once your Ludwigia Arcuata fills in.roud:
I agree your rock looks a little different in color than typical Texas holey rock, it doesn't look quite as porous as most either. It almost looks like bone...lol


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

garuf said:


> It's really really nice this scape, I'd hack back those stems hard and get them planted much more densely, that's my only minor niggle.


agreed, if you cuthem down and they grow back densly it will be insane


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

The Ludwigia still isn't growing in very nicely. I ripped out the right half, and planted some HG. The foreground is a mix of Downoi and UG, with some HC and Dwarf Hairgrass I can't seem to eradicate. It's a mess, but it's all growing (except the Ludwigia, which does really well in the other tank).


----------



## CAM6467 (Feb 11, 2009)

Very nice 10G. That's a very impressive hc garden you have growing. The stems really give that tank a nice look. If you're interested in a stem that's a nice grower and fills in well, take a look at some rotala sp. 'green'. I find it to be a very prolific plant and it may accent your tank nicely.

Regards,

Charlie Mims


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

This journal is overdue for an update! Now that I'm back in school, I really don't have time for tank maintenance. So, I decided a while back to make this tank a dry setup. I pulled most of the anubias out of my 29 gallon tank and stuck them in here, along with a local species. It's turning out quite nicely, just not sure what I'll do with all the plants!


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

how many wpg you using on this? Looks good by the way


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

This tank uses two 18 watt spiral flourescent bulbs. The WPG rule doesn't apply to small tanks, but thanks for the kind words!


----------



## redfalconf35 (Feb 24, 2008)

looks good! maybe you should run an experiment on these plants, see whether you can get them to grow fast or something.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

l also de-rimmed my 10g tank looks awesome. i'm planning on de-rimming my 2.5 as well hehe it's addicting once you do your first one you want to do all of them. The only one i'm planning on keeping stock is my 40g. l rather not have a mini sunami


----------



## bunnie1978 (Jan 22, 2010)

I'll take some of the plants off your hands!!


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Wow, great timing. I just happened to be on here for the first time in a while and saw this bumped! Anywho, once I get my 29 gallon rearranged and I see what's left over I think I'm going to do away with this 10 gallon tank. I'll shoot you a pm when I get to that point if you're looking for some great anubias!


----------



## bunnie1978 (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm ALWAYS looking for anubias. I just can't see spending 6-10 bucks on one at the Critter!! They don't grow fast enough for such a fantastic plant, ya know! 

I can't wait for our little expedition!! I need some plants and some driftwood. And plants! 
I have an addiction you know.


----------



## bunnie1978 (Jan 22, 2010)

Do you have any HC you could part with? I can pay for it. I would like to add some to my Apisto tank.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

PM sent


----------

